# Antonio Silva = #1 Heavyweight in the world?



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, according to EliteXC president Gary Shaw.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=5221&zoneid=13


> “I believe Silva is the No. 1 heavyweight in the world, which is why I wanted to make sure he stayed with us,’’ Shaw said. “If there is a UFC heavyweight or, for that matter, any heavyweight out there that feels they are the best then lets make a match.
> 
> “We can do the fight in an Octagon, in the EliteXC cage or any venue. I truly believe ‘Big Foot’ will kick any heavyweight’s butt and look forward to giving him the opportunity to do it.’’


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm inclined to agree with him. He hasn't been tested yet, that seriously the only knock I can make on Antonio Silva. He has all the tools to dominate the HW Division.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hes talented and I dont expect him to come out and call him a can but number one? Lets beat someone a tad better then Cabbage and then come out and say that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Number 1? Not yet, Shaw, but maybe in the future.

Silva is really, really talented and really well-rounded for a guy his size, not mention he moves well, too. He's just a beast, and he's the guy who would beat Fedor.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Awaits Gary Shaw to revamp the heavyweight weight class


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I would really like to see him and Gabriel Gonzaga fight.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not #1 yet, but he could be. He has a promising future. I'd like to see Fedor vs Silva.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think the #1 HW in the world would get dropped by Eric Pele. It was a quick stoppage, but dude got rocked.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You learn from your mistakes.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> I don't think the #1 HW in the world would get dropped by Eric Pele. It was a quick stoppage, but dude got rocked.


Fedors been rocked before by lesser skilled opponents, hell GSP got ktfo by Matt Serra.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GMW said:


> Fedors been rocked before by lesser skilled opponents


This is true. Hell, Fedor was rocked by a freakin' pro-wrestler.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Silva might be the most talented HW in the world. Combined with his size he is very dangerous. He isn't #1 but he might be the most talented in the world and a case could be made that he would be the favorite against any HW in the world due to skill and size.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're right, Silva is the most talented HW in the world. He moves really well for a guy his size, has solid striking, has power, can work on the ground, and he's with a great cam. He really can be the number 1 HW in the world in the near future.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, people are definitely jumping the gun on Silva around here. Lets watch him beat, let alone compete with a top 10 fighter before we proclaim his status as a fighter.

Everyone can get caught, and I'm sure one day Fedor will meet his match, but as it stands gentleman, he's still the undefeated Pride HW champion, ranked #1 HW in the world for the last 2-3 years, uncontested.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>All Antonio Silva is more naturally talented than Fedor. It's not really even close. Now is Fedor at this moment a better fighter. YES. But am I willing to bet in a year that will still be true. No.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Fedor>All Antonio Silva is more naturally talented than Fedor. It's not really even close. Now is Fedor at this moment a better fighter. YES. But am I willing to bet in a year that will still be true. No.


How do you measure natural talent? Just curious.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

If anything, I think you meant to say he is more naturally athletic, which I would agree with. Naturally talented though? That's disputable, because you can't really measure it. 

Natural talent can only take you so far, and it is Fedor's work ethic that has enabled him to dominate fighters (in and out of the top 10) so easily.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Size, Strength, Raw talent stand up and submission wise, Potential.

Honestly if you could create the perfect HW it would be Antonio Silva. Now the question is will his skills meet his potential.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Silva should beat Aleks before he even gets to fight Fedor. Aleksander actually beat Pele earlier this year, and Pele is the only person to defeat Silva.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Size, Strength, Raw talent stand up and submission wise, Potential.
> 
> Honestly if you could create the perfect HW it would be Antonio Silva. Now the question is will his skills meet his potential.


People underestimate Fedor's most valuable asset, and that's his intelligence. Silva is a young guy, and I agree he has potential, but to suggest he's more naturally talented than Fedor is to completely ignore the assets of Fedor that got him so far.

I think you're going a little over the top with this 'perfect HW' nonsense. Like I said before, Silva needs to fight legit opponents before I'll jump on his bandwagon. Until then, he's simply potential/hype.:dunno:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

If Silva and Fedor fought right now, I think Fedor takes it easy. He has so much more experience. Silva hasn't had to stand face to face with someone as talented as Fedor.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, ok, new idea: Brock Lesnar vs Antonio Silva for the official title of "the next big thing" at HW.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> People underestimate Fedor's most valuable asset, and that's his intelligence. Silva is a young guy, and I agree he has potential, but to suggest he's more naturally talented than Fedor is to completely ignore the assets of Fedor that got him so far.
> 
> I think you're going a little over the top with this 'perfect HW' nonsense. Like I said before, Silva needs to fight legit opponents before I'll jump on his bandwagon. Until then, he's simply potential/hype.:dunno:


I'm not talking about intelligence man. I'm talking pure physical tools. Antonio Silva has more physical tools than Fedor. 

Fedor is far more experienced and has more ring smarts than Antonio. He is also more skilled since he has been training longer and right now is much more of a finished product than Antonio.

Antonio basically has it all. I don't know what you can't see. He has shown a strong ground game but also has room for improvment. His stand up is solid and he can defiantly improve. He is tall. He is strong. I honestly don't see a hole he has as much strength as you can put in a 265 body. He is also tall. Physically he is basically a perfect HW he needs to grow his skills.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

how about he fight someone decent before we even mention top 10


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

GMW said:


> Fedors been rocked before by lesser skilled opponents, hell GSP got ktfo by Matt Serra.


Yes, and Fedor has beaten some very good fighters like Cro Cop and Nogueira 2x. Antonio Silva has beaten slobs and cans.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> Yes, and Fedor has beaten some very good fighters like Cro Cop and Nogueira 2x. Antonio Silva has beaten slobs and cans.


And that doesn't matter at all to my point.


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you guys realise that Antonio Silva has the condition which is called, Gigantism. That is why he had the tumour removed from his Pituitary Gland a few months ago. If you guys knew anything about Gigantism, you would know that people with gigantism have weak muscles in comparison to its size. 

I dont know where you got it that hes the perfect HW. The perfect HW wouldn't be someone with gigantism, it would be someone who is naturally that size.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

GMW said:


> And that doesn't matter at all to my point.


fedor also recovered and won


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No one is saying he is the top ranked HW in this thread. Gary Shaw thinks so but he's crazy. What we are saying is that tool wise he is a great HW.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Also Antonio Silva has shown strength in his fights so while I don't think he is Jeff Monson, He looks to have as much strength as the other top HW's.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I think Silva should beat Aleks before he even gets to fight Fedor. Aleksander actually beat Pele earlier this year, and Pele is the only person to defeat Silva.


Aleks vs Silva Needs to happen NOW


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Also Antonio Silva has shown strength in his fights so while I don't think he is Jeff Monson, He looks to have as much strength as the other top HW's.


Yep, and I think people need to understand that he moves really well for a guy his size, which could pose problems for other HW's. He's still fairly new to the game, but he really does have the potential to be the top HW in the world. ATT is filled with a bunch of studly studs, so I have no doubt that Silva's training in all aspects, in hopes of becoming the fighter we know he can be.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I'm not talking about intelligence man. I'm talking pure physical tools. Antonio Silva has more physical tools than Fedor.
> 
> Fedor is far more experienced and has more ring smarts than Antonio. He is also more skilled since he has been training longer and right now is much more of a finished product than Antonio.
> 
> Antonio basically has it all. I don't know what you can't see. He has shown a strong ground game but also has room for improvment. His stand up is solid and he can defiantly improve. He is tall. He is strong. I honestly don't see a hole he has as much strength as you can put in a 265 body. He is also tall. Physically he is basically a perfect HW he needs to grow his skills.


Physically he has the tools, but the mental games is 70% of the fight. He didn't even try to pull guard on Pele after he got rocked, in fact, he stupidly went into slugfest with a Samoan.

Like I said before, size obviously doesn't necessarily equate to an advantage. You completely glossed over the man's cardio as a possible weakness, which is definitely suspect, seeing as few of his fights have actually gone past the first round. 

Fedor has never been a big HW, but he's always been fast and a lot of you guys keep saying how Silva is "faster". What did you guys do? Put them on a 100m stretch of road and make them race with a timer? 

So many generalizations in this topic are just laughable. Fedor is a proven heavyweight. If this is simply a speculative topic, then I agree that Silva has potential to be a great HW. If the belief of most of you is in this thread's title, then I'm just going to continue laughing.:dunno:

Once again, lets wait and see him actually get tested against a legit fighter before we start hanging off his giant nutsack.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Mind pointing out the "laughable" posts in this topic?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> Mind pointing out the "laughable" posts in this topic?


I think it's suggesting someone could be, at some point in time, be better then Fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

And how is that laughable?


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

GMW said:


> I think it's suggesting someone could be, at some point in time, be better then Fedor.


How is that laughable? MMA is always evolving. I'm sure people thought no one would ever be better than Royce Gracie back when he was winning the early UFC's. Fedor isn't God and he's not unbeatable.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know how it's laughable, I was just saying what people seem to be laughing at.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm not laughing at the idea that Fedor can be beaten, as I myself believe that one day he will lose. But to suggest that that a guy who has yet to face a top 10 fighter is "going to be the one to beat Fedor", as you said Damone, is a stretch.

I'm not shitting on Silva's abilities, but my point is that while he has potential, lets see him fight legitimate opponents before we crown him #1, and the man to dethrone Fedor, who is inarguably the most dominant HW fighter to grace the sport.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

kds13 said:


> How is that laughable? MMA is always evolving. I'm sure people thought no one would ever be better than Royce Gracie back when he was winning the early UFC's. Fedor isn't God and he's not unbeatable.


Ooooo, oh no you di-ent! *outstretches hand*


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> You're right, Silva is the most talented HW in the world. He moves really well for a guy his size, has solid striking, has power, can work on the ground, and he's with a great cam. He really can be the number 1 HW in the world in the near future.


That's a pretty laughable post if you ask me. "Silva is the most talented HW in the world." Was that sarcasm? :confused02: Also, why weren't you guys in the Brock Lesnar thread going on about how he is the next top HW in the world since he's strong, athletic, and moves well as a HW?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> That's a pretty laughable post if you ask me. "Silva is the most talented HW in the world." Was that sarcasm? :confused02: Also, why weren't you guys in the Brock Lesnar thread going on about how he is the next top HW in the world since he's strong, athletic, and moves well as a HW?


We haven't seen enough to know Lesner's potential, but Silva has done enough where you can see what he's capable off.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> That's a pretty laughable post if you ask me. "Silva is the most talented HW in the world." Was that sarcasm? :confused02: Also, why weren't you guys in the Brock Lesnar thread going on about how he is the next top HW in the world since he's strong, athletic, and moves well as a HW?


I don't really see how it's laughable, since everything I have said is true. He moves well for a guy his size, trains with a great camp, is a solid striker, and has a solid ground game. With some more training, he will be a huge force. 

Also, you know what's laughable? Fedor declining to fight Silva, and then fighting a MW. Seems like Fedor knows that Antonio Silva is a beast. That Fedor, willing to fight everyone.

Also, Brock Lesnar hasn't shown me anything, so I really have no clue what you're babbling about. He beat Min Soo Kim, who sucks, hardly anything worthwhile.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

We don't know what Silva is made of until he fights someone of high caliber. He could be the next big thing or he could get whomped by the top dogs. I'll be following his next fights closely, and hope he faces off against someone who will test him.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> I don't really see how it's laughable, since everything I have said is true.


So, how did you come to the conclusion that he's the most talented HW? Maybe you're just confused about the difference between talent and potential.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wukkabd would you please explain the difference since it seems to me what Damone and I have been describing is talent as well as potential?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> wukkabd would you please explain the difference since it seems to me what Damone and I have been describing is talent as well as potential?


Talent = Bj Penn. Potential = Brock Lesnar. Silva does not rely on his technical tools, he relies on his size, strength, and quickness. That's called athleticism. His game is not developed enough for him to be the most talented HW in the world, I don't understand how you can even believe that for a second.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Antonio Silva has natural talent. He is skilled at BJJ, and has strong stand up. He is has more natural talent then anyone in the HW divison. BJ Penn is talented just like Antonio is. BJ just has far better techinique.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not exactly true. See, for him to throw solid strikes, and use his ground game, he has to have talent. To be able to smoke guys, he has to have talent. Being big won't cut it, because Bob Sapp is big, and he sucks. Same goes for guys like Emmanuel Yarborough.



> So, how did you come to the conclusion that he's the most talented HW?


Name 1 who is more talented. Name one who has the size, skill, and speed that Antonio Silva does. 

Here's the thing about being the best HW in the world: Fedor wants to avoid this guy like the plague, because he knows he has the potential to get whomped hard by this guy. Instead of fighting Silva, he fights Matt Lindland, who is a MW. That should tell you that Fedor wants nothing to do with this guy. We'll never see Fedor vs Silva simply because Fedor's too busy fighting boxers and MW's.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damone said:


> Name 1 who is more talented. Name one who has the size, skill, and speed that Antonio Silva does.


Him in comparison to Cabbage:









Arlovski in comparison to Cabbage:









Andrei Arlovski is 6`4 240 pounds, Silva is 6`4 265 pounds, and although I'm unsure how much weight he cuts to get to 265, I'm pretty sure he walks around at closer than 265 than in the past, due to him fighting HW now. Either way, he is not really _that_ big. He kind of reminds me of a big Gabriel Gonzaga. I think Silva has all the potential in the world because he is a big, thick 265 pounder, who is training with a great camp, but he's still a sloppy fighter IMO.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Keep in mind that he's still new to the game.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Great posts wukkadb.

I'm sick of reading posts about Fedor "ducking" people, how about getting both sides of the story before jumping the gun. We'll see Fedor and Silva soon, as I'm sure M-1 will have no problem putting some kind of deal together with EliteXC. 

It seems as though this forum goes through nuthugging to hating spells on fighters, looks like its Fedor's turn this week apparently. :dunno:


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> It seems as though this forum goes through nuthugging to hating spells on fighters, looks like its Fedor's turn this week apparently. :dunno:


I haven't seen anyone hating on him, unless thinking someone is better then him is hating?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Antonio Silva has natural talent. He is skilled at BJJ, and has strong stand up. He is has more natural talent then anyone in the HW divison. BJ Penn is talented just like Antonio is. BJ just has far better techinique.


I'm sorry man, but a lot of what you're saying just comes from your own opinion. Just because you say he "has more natural talent than anyone in the HW division" doesn't make it so. You can't measure natural talent, all you can really grasp about a fighter's ability is by watching him compete.

If you're going to assert that Silva is the most talented HW in the world by beating absolute cans, then you're way off-base. Watching him dominate guys without anything going well for them (ground-wise and standing-wise) is not a good indicator of how he'd fare against someone like Fedor who is the total package.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

GMW said:


> I haven't seen anyone hating on him, unless thinking someone is better then him is hating?


Not so much hating, but dogging on him. "Fedor ducked so and so!" with very little proof aside from a single perspective. It's just insulting to him as an athlete IMO.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Not so much hating, but dogging on him. "Fedor ducked so and so!" with very little proof aside from a single perspective. It's just insulting to him as an athlete IMO.


well, ok then, I can accept that.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not dogging on anyone. You just can't grasp the fact that your hero is avoiding actually talented HW's like the plague. It's fine, he wants a paycheck, but don't be all butthurt when your hero isn't ranked number 1 anymore.

It's not dogging, it's you being blind to the facts.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It is based on my opinion that Antonio Silva is the most talented HW. Talent isn't mesurable it is basically an opinion. So I don't now why you are getting so upset. Fedor is right now still the #1 HW in the world. I'm just saying that Antonio Silva has the talent to beat him.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> I'm not dogging on anyone. You just can't grasp the fact that your hero is avoiding actually talented HW's like the plague. It's fine, he wants a paycheck, but don't be all butthurt when your hero isn't ranked number 1 anymore.
> 
> It's not dogging, it's you being blind to the facts.


Once again, Damone labeling someone blind for merely disagreeing with him.

I'm not the one blindly claiming that Fedor is ducking anyone. Honestly, where is your evidence? You're getting one side of the story and you stick with it, because that's all you know. To quote the great Chuck Schuldiner, "Without judgement, perception would increase a million times".

You've already made your mind up on the issue and are failing to acknowledge the other variables in the equation. 

Fedor is a proven champion, he's already achieved more than Silva. This is really the only fact present in this topic, fuelled by Antonio Silva bandwagoners such as yourself.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> It is based on my opinion that Antonio Silva is the most talented HW. Talent isn't mesurable it is basically an opinion. So I don't now why you are getting so upset. Fedor is right now still the #1 HW in the world. I'm just saying that Antonio Silva has the talent to beat him.


I'm not getting upset, where am I yelling? Where am I calling anyone names? If anyone needs to calm down, it's Damone. Calling someone "blind" or a "fanboy" because they disagree with you, only signifies a weakness in argument.:dunno:

I'm sorry if I've come across the wrong way in this topic, but I'm simply stating that I'll have to see Antonio Silva fight a legit HW before I deem him a serious threat to Fedor.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Fedor is a proven champion, he's already achieved more than Silva. This is really the only fact present in this topic, fuelled by Antonio Silva bandwagoners such as yourself.


Are you really trying to see there point of view on this, because this sentence makes me think otherwise? Of course Fedor has accomplished more, I believe both Damone and BBjd7 said Fedor is still ranked higher with a better career and bandwagoners is after one fight, they have been following his career to assess his skill.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fact: Fedor hasn't fought a solid HW in over a year, and it'll be over a year until he does so.

Also, didn't Fedor state that he didn't want to fight Tim Sylvia because Sylvia was a bad style match-up for him?

Also, I believe Antonio Silva. Why should he have to lie? He's already getting backed huge by Shaw.

Ah, Antonio Silva bandwagoner? How original.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Once again, Damone labeling someone blind for merely disagreeing with him.
> 
> I'm not the one blindly claiming that Fedor is ducking anyone. Honestly, where is your evidence? You're getting one side of the story and you stick with it, because that's all you know. To quote the great Chuck Schuldiner, "Without judgement, perception would increase a million times".
> 
> You've already made your mind up on the issue and are failing to acknowledge the other variables in the equation.


Pretty well said if you ask me. I definitely think you have a bias against Fedor, Damone, and you seem to use whatever chance you can to put him down or belittle him. You also do the same thing with SHogun. Maybe you're just upset he whomped on Nog so many times?:confused02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nah, I like Fedor, he's a great fighter, but he needs to step up and start fighting solid HW's because this is getting ridiculous. To be number 1, you have to stay number 1, and in order to do that, you have to fight solid competition.

I enjoy watching Fedor kill fools, but he really needs to start fighting tough guys again, because it's a waste of his skills to do otherwise.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Number 1? Not yet, Shaw, but maybe in the future.
> 
> Silva is really, really talented and really well-rounded for a guy his size, not mention he moves well, too. He's just a beast, and he's the guy who would beat Fedor.


I might have to agree with you on this one Michael. Junior Silva is a monster and very bad matchup for Fedor. But you do have a deep down hatred for Shogun and Fedor.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> Also, didn't Fedor state that he didn't want to fight Tim Sylvia because Sylvia was a bad style match-up for him?


No, he did not. This was just a rumor that spread like wild fire. On the contrary, Sylvia was offered a fight with Fedor while both of them were HW champs, and he refused. http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=9&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Guy hast talent for sure, I see a really bright future for him in MMA. But off the topic of his fighting but on looks, does anyone else think he looks like the love child of Ortiz and Big Nog?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> No, he did not. This was just a rumor that spread like wild fire. On the contrary, Sylvia was offered a fight with Fedor while both of them were HW champs, and he refused. http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=9&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


No no, you're a blind fanboy.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> No no, you're a blind fanboy.


The funny thing about that video is there is no proof that Tim said "no." Just the Pride USA guy saying it. Fact is Tim has called out Fedor in post-fight interviews before.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> No, he did not. This was just a rumor that spread like wild fire. On the contrary, Sylvia was offered a fight with Fedor while both of them were HW champs, and he refused. http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...l=9&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=1


There is no proof of either rumor being true. There is no video, interviews, etc. of either fighter being offered a fight or saying no.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree with both of you. Silva is totally unproven, so Fedor > Silva

But Fedor needs to fight some Proper HWs. Preferrably Barnett. Prefferably soon.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am on both sides of the fence here.

While I agree with F>A and others about Fedor being the best HW in the world, him beating Jr. and all that jazz, I also agree with Damone that is about time he starts fighting. I mean honestly, in the last 2 years, he has only fought one solid HW, Mark Hunt. And even that was on a night were he could have fought Josh Barnett, the runner up of the Pride OWGP. What was Pride's excuse? Mirko won the GP so he should get the title shot. That is all fine and dandy, but why of all people, did Hunt get the fight then? 

*I am not starting a conspiracy theory* or anything here, but face the facts people; Pride's management protected Fedor quite a bit. I am not taking away from Fedor or anything, just bashing the Pride management. Pride management would milk Fedor for the most marketable fights, rather then the most competitive. I mean, one of these incidents that really pisses me off, is the fact that Sergei didn't get a title shot. In late 05, Sergei was 13-1, with his only loss to Nog. He was coming off big wins over Werdum, Rizzo, Schilt and Ninja. Who does Fedor fight on NYE? Zulu. See what I am saying? There are many other situations too. Even Mark Hunt, considered to be Fedor's only challanging HW opponent in the last 2 years, should not have gotten the fight. Josh Barnett should have. But obviously, Pride management didn't want to jeopradize CC/Fedor II, and they wanted to wait for Barnett to fight Fedor in America at a later date. God knows it would have been a sin if Fedor actually fought Barnett and didn't look tooo impressive or, perhaps, lost. (Once again, I am not saying Barnett would beat Fay-Fay).

Pride management tried to "pro-wrestle" Fedor too much. Fight freak shows instead of the #1 Contendars. Hopefully M-1 doesn't do the same, and we finally see him fight top competition again. That would put rest to any debates like these.

Once again, I am not questioning Fedor's talent what so ever. Let's get that straight before I get flamed. Fedor is still the #1 HW, and the #1/2 P4P fighter on the planet IMO. But I think it has been too long since he has had a fight against a real challange.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pride Management loved to protect there fighters. Wanderlei got protected so did Fedor but it's not like Dana didn't also protect Chuck Liddell from some guys.

It's how org's treated there top guys but I defiantly see and agree with your point BP.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Pride Management loved to protect there fighters. Wanderlei got protected so did Fedor but it's not like Dana didn't also protect Chuck Liddell from some guys.
> 
> It's how org's treated there top guys but I defiantly see and agree with your point BP.


Honestly, I wouldn't say Wanderlei or Chuck got protected too much. Wanderlei did get milked for the money fights earlier in his career as champion, but he was fighting HW's and all the top competition soon enough. It is not Chuck's fault that the UFC only had grapplers in the LHW division, and that was his biggest strength. I wouldn't consider fighting Randy(x3), Tito(x2), Vitor, Babalu and heck even sending him over to Pride to fight there best protecting.

That is aside from the point though. Once Fedor established himself as the kingpin at HW after fighting all the top fighters, Pride management began to milk him for marketable, rather then competitive fights.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Pride Management loved to protect there fighters. Wanderlei got protected so did Fedor but it's not like Dana didn't also protect Chuck Liddell from some guys.
> 
> It's how org's treated there top guys but I defiantly see and agree with your point BP.


I think the difference, though, is that Pride had the talent to fight against their top guys where as the UFC didn't until this past year, which is why Chuck and Rich were champs for so long.

EDIT: Brownpimp beat me and he posted sooner.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Good points I didn't think about that and I will post a counter arguement once I can come up with one real solid response.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I agree with your post brownpimp. 

I'm excited just to see Fedor fight again, and I agree that he needs to fight more fierce competition. I just don't agree with downplaying his achievements, by suggesting that he's "ducking" people. He's tooled some of the best in the biz.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> There is no proof of either rumor being true. There is no video, interviews, etc. of either fighter being offered a fight or saying no.





MetalMunkey said:


> The funny thing about that video is there is no proof that Tim said "no." Just the Pride USA guy saying it. Fact is Tim has called out Fedor in post-fight interviews before.


At the very least, I was just trying to show that the rumor was false and I think that video does the job. He never has and never will duck an opponent. Fedor Emelianenko is the greatest MMA artist to ever grace the sport, and these "he's ducking so-and-so" posts without any substance to back them up are getting old.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

The so-called greatest artist needs to start fighting actually talented HW's instead of freakshows and MW's.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

brownpimp from what i remeber both cro-cop and barnett declined to fight fedor at the NYE show cro-cop was working out his contract (getting offers from the ufc where he went a few months later)and barnett said something about him being exhausted from fighting so many times that year he fought 6 times that year before being offered the fedor fight that he declined strangly enough though he decided to fight big nog instead who isnt exactly a slouch


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Damone said:


> The so-called greatest artist needs to start fighting actually talented HW's instead of freakshows and MW's.


I agree with you good sir. I have a feeling M-1 will put up some strong competition for Fedor. We still don't know who he's fighting on the NYE card, hopefully someone that will at least make Fedor break a sweat.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> The so-called greatest artist needs to start fighting actually talented HW's instead of freakshows and MW's.


I agree that he needs to start fighting top tier opponents, but I really wouldn't say that's grounds to dismiss his greatness, considering what he's accomplished thus far in such a short MMA career.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fedor's a great fighter, no doubt. I just wish that he'd fight guys who are on his level, that's all. Barnett vs Fedor would rule.

So yeah, I dig Fedor pounding fools to death.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Damone said:


> Fedor's a great fighter, no doubt. I just wish that he'd fight guys who are on his level, that's all. Barnett vs Fedor would rule.
> 
> So yeah, I dig Fedor pounding fools to death.


I agree. I still think we'll get to see our dream Fedor vs ______ match-ups in time.

No doubt in my mind that Barnett will sign w/ M-1.


----------

